# Tops cut off???



## carling (Jul 16, 2008)

Found these two Mason jars in an attic of an old house.

 I know nothing about Mason jars, so I was wondering if these purposely had their tops cut off?  Or were they made like this?  The taller one has what appears to be wax along the edge.

 Any other info appreciated.  

 The first Mason pictured is 6 inches high.  The next is 8.5 inches high.


----------



## carling (Jul 16, 2008)

bottom


----------



## carling (Jul 16, 2008)

next one...


----------



## carling (Jul 16, 2008)

bottom...


----------



## carling (Jul 16, 2008)

tops


----------



## woody (Jul 16, 2008)

For whatever reason they've had their tops broken off.

 They're not made that way.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 16, 2008)

tops were probably stuck and someone used the channel-lock plier removeable method. Not recommended for the more valuable jar species.[]


----------



## carling (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks guys!  I was going to leave them behind, but figured I'd grab them and ask here.  

 Found them in a gap down an attic wall with a few very cool paper label food tin cans dated 1912, plus a ketchup and bluing bottle.  I'll be posting those in the "Unexpected Discoveries" forum once I get some of the dirt off'em....


----------



## JGUIS (Jul 17, 2008)

Looks like they could be freeze breaks.


----------



## glass man (Jul 17, 2008)

AIN'T BOTH WAX SEALERS AND IN TAKING THE TOP OFF A JAR SEALED WITH WAX BREAK THE SEALED PART?


----------



## Baydog51 (Jul 17, 2008)

These were both thread top jars. My guess is that they were both cut off to make lamps or something out of.-Gary


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 17, 2008)

> AIN'T BOTH WAX SEALERS AND IN TAKING THE TOP OFF A JAR SEALED WITH WAX BREAK THE SEALED PART?


 
 Taking the wax out doesnt break the top on a wax sealer (if so they would have been pretty useless). It is certainly true though that the lips got chipped a lot taking the wax out. Seems like most of the wax sealers I have found out in the wild had lip chips.[]


----------



## carling (Jul 24, 2008)

Appreciate all the info, everyone.  Now that I know they're damaged,  I won't feel bad when I toss them in the garbage.  Thanks!

 Rick


----------



## mike54 (Aug 27, 2008)

> ORIGINAL:  woody
> 
> For whatever reason they've had their tops broken off.
> 
> They're not made that way.


 absolutely correct man! they are certainly not  made that way!


----------

